# ¿Alguien conoce el poligono Cobo Calleja?



## +18 (31 Mar 2014)

Supongo que algunos habreis ido y pregunto es facil aparcar cerca de las naves, los chinos hablan español, horarios, estas empresas que se ofrecen para encontrarte proveedores las conoceis y merecen la pena.


----------



## eloy_85 (31 Mar 2014)

es solo para mayoristas, no?


----------



## kikepm (31 Mar 2014)

Es el polígono más grande de Europa, según oí. Hay cientos de naves de gran tamaño, el aparcamiento no es problema, pero el tráfico y el laberinto de calles si puede serlo. Es posible comprar en chinos mayoristas, alguna peña que conocí llegaban a la caja con el carrito repleto, y ahora el chino se enfrentaba a rechazar la compra y tener que devolver todo a sus estanterías, o aceptar la, para ellos mínima, venta.


----------



## euriborfree (31 Mar 2014)

yo estuve alli hace unos 12 o 13 años, por aquel entonces habia pocas naves de chinos.

Ningun problema para aparcar y ningun problema para que te vendan, nadie te pide el IAE, eso si, si compras a un mayorista pon cara de comerciante y compra como un comerciante, lo que quiere decir que no vayas a comprar 1 o 2 cosas, sino que pienses en comprar por cajas.

Para hacer tu compra personal no vayas, perderas el tiempo


----------



## kenny220 (31 Mar 2014)

en alguno el precio que pone es claramente a minorista. Pero la mayoría son a mayoristas. Si vas con una furgo pelona ganas puntos. Eso si no pidas pagar a 30 dias, todo al contado. lo que no entiendo es como la GC no se pone a la salida del poligono a pedir las fácturas de compra de la mercancia que sale en la furgo, mejor que lo dle gao ping.


----------



## luxor_7 (2 Abr 2014)

Aquello es otro mundo, te olvidas de que estas en España, salvo por los gitanos que van a comprar ropa para luego venderla en el rastro. Estos si que les regatean bien.

Puedes comprar en casi todas partes, tienes que negociar solamente el precio y en algunos sitios si no eres mayorista con un minimo de 90€ te admiten la compra.


----------



## jcomendatore (17 Dic 2016)

*Poligono Cobo Calleja*

Hola yo suelo ir bastante a cobo calleja y en esta pagina tienen toda la información y tiendas mayoristas: https://poligonocobocalleja.es/
Espero que os sirva


----------

